# COLL tutorials



## xfcane (Apr 14, 2013)

hi, im making a series of coll tutorials, ive done 2 subsets until now, and will keep doing more.
if you would like me to do any other sort of video, please comment it
fcane 
heres one of the vids
enjoy


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 16, 2013)

2nd case: headlights in front
(R U R' U R U2 R')(R' U' R U' R' U2 R)...just sune then antisune. Can be done from two angles, is less moves and a PLL skip can quite easily be anticipated.

last case: headlights in back
F R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' F'...you're one is yucky (inverse is a good U case)


----------

